# Olympic qualifying results



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Any news about the women?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Women start shooting 1:00 pm UK time.

Did you see the scores? Holy crap. 699-698-690 for the 3 Korean men. 
Crispin 8th with 678, just a little off his PB.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Went to ctv olympic website Crispin is featured with his qualifying result. He takes on Egypt ranked 64 on July 30.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Results can also be found at

http://www.london2012.com/archery/event/men-individual/index.html?v=20120727-133417988

Crispin is currently ranked 8th, Korean archer broke two world records in ranking round.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

699? :jaw: Those guys are good......


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

and the south korean guy that shot 699 is legally blind!!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

postman99 said:


> and the south korean guy that shot 699 is legally blind!!!!



WHAT? :faint:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Both Duenas and Beaudet have qualified. :thumb: :canada:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Actually, everyone there qualified. Today was a ranking round only to determine the elimination match pairings.
Decent round for MPB, puts her in a tough second round match, though, against Lorig of the USA if she wins her first match.
Crispin has a pretty easy go (on paper at least) for the first 2 rounds.


----------

